# hard copper swaging?



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

has anyone tried to swage hard copper?
if so, how did you do it?

thx

bw


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anneal it....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

billwestrick said:


> has anyone tried to swage hard copper?
> if so, how did you do it?
> 
> thx
> ...


Swedgeing tool yes I have swedged hard copper ...

However only type "L" 1/2" you can do that with
a 32 oz ball peen. usually a swedging tool was a combo,
1/4, 3/8, 1/2"

By the way I'm at my wifes sisters place in Clearwater FL
There is some plumbing going on in their condo.
Anybody working at 1660 Gulf Blvd stop and see me 1001.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Anneal it and rotate so you won't swage to one side


----------

